

Ask HN: What are the best videos cast to watch developer? - alouanchi


======
sejje
You really need to ask a better question. I realize English isn't your first
language, and that's okay, but include some details like what language you're
interested in, what types of projects you intend to build (web, mobile, games,
etc), your current ability, etc.

That said, most things won't have a go-to selection of screencasts. Ruby on
rails is the exception with railscasts.

There are some good knock-offs in other languages/stacks, but they're by no
means ubiquitous.

~~~
alouanchi
Thanks for your comment.

------
alouanchi
I am Java developer and interested on the web, but have also an interest on
Erlang and Python.

~~~
sejje
I'd maybe start with Django, a web framework for Python.

Here's some screencasts, and it's easy to google for more, or search youtube:
[http://neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/](http://neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/)

You will also find the Django tutorial very nice, and djangobook:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.7/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.7/)
[http://www.djangobook.com/en/2.0/index.html](http://www.djangobook.com/en/2.0/index.html)

Note that the djangobook is somewhat outdated, though most of it still
applies. You just might need to look up new syntax once in a while, all the
ideas are pretty much the same.

